# Learn from my fail



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Vegas! That looks painful. I don't understand what you think did wrong. The ice? It doesn't sound like it was on long and feeling a warm foot it was a logical thing to do. What would you do if it happened again? A sock and massage? I always felt guilty when Zack would get sick (Swizzle has not yet knock wood) even if I had nothing to do with it. It looks like your loving care has already got his foot looking normal - I am sure it will heal fast.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

CT Girl said:


> Poor Vegas! That looks painful. I don't understand what you think did wrong. The ice? It doesn't sound like it was on long and feeling a warm foot it was a logical thing to do. What would you do if it happened again? A sock and massage? I always felt guilty when Zack would get sick (Swizzle has not yet knock wood) even if I had nothing to do with it. It looks like your loving care has already got his foot looking normal - I am sure it will heal fast.


Wrapping the foot is what I did wrong, I should've just put a sock on it to begin with, I never thought it would go too tight. If it happens again it'll be serious, because his foot won't ever be wrapped again! (It was actually wrapped above the foot around the wrist at the stopper pad)


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh golly! I am so glad you got the bandage off before any permanent harm was done. Don't feel bad, we all make mistakes and Vegas is fine.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't feel terrible, really, I did *this exact same thing* to the cat like two years ago because he burnt himself laying on the heater and wouldn't stop licking it. I felt so guilty at the time but Ash was great and said, "Don't feel bad. You were trying to help him, not hurt him and you took care of it after you realized the mistake." it made me feel a bit better and I finally got over it. I'm still wary of wrapping at all, but now I make sure it is loose enough to cover and still stay on.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Don't feel bad--it could happen to anyone. You had the best of intentions, and I'm just relieved Vegas is okay. Will he get workman's comp? Does this mean he'll need time off from starring in his videos? His fans will not be happy about that, but tell him to take as much time as he requires. 

And um, if he needs to, you know, _talk _to someone about the incident, tell him I'm a good listener. (And I promise to give him back. Yep.  )


What a poodle. 
Do NOT beat yourself up!! You're an excellent poodle Mom!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am_ so glad_ Vegas is okay! And you should be okay about things too; you've just done SO MUCH good by posting your experience, think of all those who will be spared a problem thanks to _you_. :adore:You did what you thought best for Vegas at the time and there's no one out there without a "live and learn" lesson or two under their belts. Sorry you had such a fright, and happy it turned out all right!!:smile:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fluffyspoos, thank you so much for posting this. What you did was a perfectly reasonable and responsible thing to do and would be the instinct of most pet owners - even Spenser. I had no idea this could cause a problem. Looking over your post I could not figure out what you felt guilty over because it looked like you did everything right. Now I know what to do if this should happen to Swizzle. Hopefully this wont affect Vegas' film career. I am looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I hope it didn't affect his piano playing! :afraid:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas would like to let his fans know that he is fine, and that he is actually the reason why the left sock is always missing.









"Hello, ladies.
Look at your poodle, now back to me, now back at your poodle, now BACK to me.
Sadly, he isn't me. But if he stopp- omg ball, SHE'S GOT A BALL, A BALL! LOOK A BALL! BALL BALL BALL!!!.."

Well, that started out nice. What he's trying to say is that he's a-okay!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

You did good. Thanks for sharing. Good poodle mommie.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting this thats really useful to know! How did he hurt his stopper? I worry about Panda hurting his during flyball as loads of people wear stopper pads to prevent it and Panda has REALLY big pads, they stick out loads.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Panda said:


> Thanks for posting this thats really useful to know! How did he hurt his stopper? I worry about Panda hurting his during flyball as loads of people wear stopper pads to prevent it and Panda has REALLY big pads, they stick out loads.


I have noooo idea how he injured it. He lost the ball in the backyard and spent some vigorous time looking for it, I think he may have scraped it on a rock or tree.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'll bet he was working out in order to buff up for future films.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am glad he is fine and please don't feel bad. You were trying to help him. In the future, know that anytime you wrap a limb you should be able to fit two fingers in between the bandage and the skin comfortably. If the bandage is in a place where it may slip off don't hesitate to use a little tape to hold it on, just never wrap the tape all the way around the foot, ever. 

I am glad he is back to his old self.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Honey, nobody gets thru dog ownership with out at least a few well-intentioned mistakes...My dog takes blood pressure meds for his uretha problems....he also takes cranberry for his bladder...they are both pink capsules. One day I gave him his BP med, then an hour later followed it up with ANOTHER!! OMG! I was freaked out. I called the Vet, and she said..."is he concious???"..."Well, yeah...more behaved than usual, but definately concious".... All you can do is safe guard against a repeat performance....and it sounds to me like you've already come up with a solution so that can never happen again. All's well that ends well...

p *


----------

